# Lazy Eye



## oDDball (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey everyone! I have been reading all your posts for probably about 6 months now so I figured I would finally join up pretty much just to thank everyone for all of the great information. 

Reading the critiques others get has been a big help. I&#8217;m sure I will get my a$$ torn apart when I post some stuff up but it&#8217;s nice to know that there will be others lurking in the shadows learning from others being massacred. What a marvelous thing!! 

I do have one question as of right now. When you are photographing people, how often do you get shots that just&#8230; well&#8230;.. are not flattering and simply do not compliment your subject at all? 

I&#8217;m talking about getting the picture right as they are blinking, or somehow you manage to capture them looking like they have one lazy eye. I guess I am trying to say that my timing is flat out awful! Anyone else have this problem? It&#8217;s not every time in every photo but it is enough to drive me insane! I am probably getting about 40-50% of them looking all jacked up. 

Thanks again for all the great information you all put in! :hug::


----------



## tirediron (Oct 26, 2010)

I work on the 10% rule - if 10% of the total shots from an event are keepers, I'm happy.


----------



## oDDball (Oct 26, 2010)

10%.... wow ok.  I guess I just assumed that other people were able to pull way better than what I am happy with.  This makes me feel a lot better.  Thanks!


----------



## bluemoon1120 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi  Blinkers can be a problem sometimes but I've found a method that seems to get around the issue.
When you discover during the portrait session that the subject is tending to do this, pause for a moment and gently inform them of the fact. Explain that it's not a problem and there's a way around it. Ask them to gently close their eyes and them open them when you say. As they open, take the shot. It's almost impossible for them to blink again in sync with the flash. Providing you use the word 'open' in a soft voice to prevent them opening them too much and looking startled, it usually works.
I tend to find that with some sitters it's caused by nerves and once they realise that they're performing well and doing their part, the blinking often goes away.


----------



## KmH (Nov 14, 2012)

As a portrait photographer gets more experienced, he/she generally considers and sees more details in the camera viewfinder before they release the shutter than a less experienced photographer.

It's kind of the same for pro racing car drivers. Doctors discovered that pro racing drivers are much more aware of what pertains to racing their car that they see in their field of view.

A big part of making images that flatter the client is understanding how to use camera perspective, lens choice, and lighting to minimize any unflattering attributes.


----------



## LensRainbow (Nov 15, 2012)

10% would be great if I could even get that.  thanks for the advice!


----------



## Designer (Nov 15, 2012)

I, too, think a 10% success rate is phenomenal.

If we are talking about candid shots I think you could expect even less than 1%.

One huge advantage of digital is that you can shoot a lot, and view your shots as they are being made.

So shoot away.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 15, 2012)

in candid photography you'll have that problem. 
If you are shooting portraits you learn how to avoid it and tricks to get the best results-even when someone does have a real lazy eye!
For blinkers you have them close their eyes and on the count of 3 open, they open-you shoot. Or on the count of three you fire. Or you fire two consecutive shots to be sure. High speed continuous mode doesn't work as well as low speed. 
I am not so sure about John's 10% rule. That sounds a bit extreme! I am pretty sure he's shooting far better than 10%... 

As for the massacre, it's the only way to grow. Having someone pat you on the back and say good job doesn't push you to the next level, and the next and... you get the idea.


----------



## nmoody (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah I seem to think about 3-5% of mine are "passable" and worth sharing/deconstructing for criticism. My percentage has been getting less and less as my standards get higher and I am taking more risks and trying different things. I am still in the early learning stages so I fluctuate a lot.


----------



## enzodm (Nov 15, 2012)

I wrote yesterday but my post maybe has not saved.
Anyway, apart that I agree with 10% rule in general, in particular I have problems with my wife, which is also my most frequent subject: she blinks really often. The idea of closing the opening eyes seems a good idea, I will try it.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 15, 2012)

... my mom had a blind friend who enjoyed taking photos. he kept all of them.


----------



## runnah (Nov 15, 2012)

unpopular said:


> ... my mom had a blind friend who enjoyed taking photos. he kept all of them.



That reminds me of a quote from my favorite Charlie Chaplin movie...

*"..........................................,................................. !"*
_- Charlie Chaplin - The Circus 1928_


----------



## khalis (Nov 16, 2012)

i love illusion foto


----------



## PhotoWhoa (Nov 23, 2012)

It happens to me from time to time, but I just delete those photos when I get them. Make sure they know they're getting photographed. Give them a countdown. That helps.


----------

